# GREAT video clip M3 vs. S4.



## kevjandon (Oct 6, 2004)

This may be old news, but I just saw it for the first time.

Hell of a video clip.

Enjoy.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

http://gofastvideo.com/gallery/item...ing-videos/top-gear---bmw-m3-vs.-audi-s4.html


----------



## dkim1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Dude, that was awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

thanks man, that was awesome... top gear is great. :thumbup: 

so which one then, m3 or s4?


----------



## mach330 (Sep 24, 2004)

nice find..i'll still take the m3!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

It just goes to show how great BMW engines are... 2 less cylinders and 1 liter less, yet still faster on a straight line. It's a great video, although I've already seen it on racing flix before.

I would personally take the M3 still just because I think it looks better, sounds better and the whole lot.


----------



## kevjandon (Oct 6, 2004)

I really didn't post it to start a debate on which is better, I just think videos like that kick Ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

yeah the video is awesome, but inherently it begs the question - m3 or s4?

what's interesting about top gear's test is that the m3 had better performance numbers, but the s4 had the better track time, which should not be the case since the m3 should get through the twistie parts maintaining a higher velocity and thus have a better time, let alone the straights, in light of better slalom time and lateral g.

so, i think ultimately the difference in the course times was driver comfort with the 2 vehicles. between an awd and rwd car, when both are cars he's not familiar with. of course awd will inspire more confidence.

but, both cars are truley amazing machines and top gear once again did a great job comparing. wish it was broadcasted to the states... i know, speed channel re-runs.

i'd take an m3 too... audi can't build high output na motors, not sure why, without trumping with extra cylinders/displacement. plus the m3 looks the part. even in pheonix yellow.  

now, if it was an rs4 v an m3...


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

wheel-man said:


> yeah the video is awesome, but inherently it begs the question - m3 or s4?
> 
> what's interesting about top gear's test is that the m3 had better performance numbers, but the s4 had the better track time, which should not be the case since the m3 should get through the twistie parts maintaining a higher velocity and thus have a better time, let alone the straights, in light of better slalom time and lateral g.


True; but this is one track, one driver, one time. And it sometimes works the other way; Autocar (a UK mag) tested the same cars over a proper road course (not a coned-off derelict runway!) at the Chobham test facility and the M3 was quicker than the S4. It was even quicker in the simulated wet test, when conventional wisdom tells us that you really have to back off in a car like the M3 to avoid the ditch.


> now, if it was an rs4 v an m3...


Well, RS4 vs an M3 CSL (clue: the CSL's power-to-weight ratio is 14% higher )


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

andy_thomas said:


> True; but this is one track, one driver, one time.


true, exactly my point... it was based on the driver. but like you said, taking the data of the m3 performance v the s4, even simulated the m3 should come out on top.



andy_thomas said:


> Well, RS4 vs an M3 CSL (clue: the CSL's power-to-weight ratio is 14% higher )


... the csl of course :thumbup:

the only thing that would give the nod to the rs4 would be easy upgrade potential, i.e. bigger turbos :thumbup:

i love to mess around with engines


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

You should see when they test the M3 CSL on Top Gear... my goodness, it blows away both the M3 and the S4 on that same track, even though it was on a wet surface. Great video as well. If anyone wants it, I'll be happy to post the link


----------



## kevjandon (Oct 6, 2004)

Since the debate is on, I think it really comes down to if you want:

two doors Vs. 4 doors. 
and
cold/wet climate vs. Dry/Warm.

Most people with kidlets would opt for the S4 simply for practicality and I would go for the Avant and have all the performance in Wagon form.

Now, 6 years ago before kids and Marrage, I would have opted for the 2dr. M3. The looks and lines are far better IMO and 2drs really wouldn't mean jack. Much better car to pick up the ladies in. This only leads you down the path to Marriage and Kidlets hence eventually the S4 :rofl: 

Personally, I would like BMW bring back the 4dr. M3. I think the two extra doors is all Audi has on the M3. :thumbup:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Warot said:


> You should see when they test the M3 CSL on Top Gear... my goodness, it blows away both the M3 and the S4 on that same track, even though it was on a wet surface. Great video as well. If anyone wants it, I'll be happy to post the link


post the link :thumbup:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

kevjandon said:


> Most people with kidlets would opt for the S4 simply for practicality and I would go for the Avant and have all the performance in Wagon form.
> 
> Now, 6 years ago before kids and Marrage, I would have opted for the 2dr. M3. The looks and lines are far better IMO and 2drs really wouldn't mean jack. Much better car to pick up the ladies in. This only leads you down the path to Marriage and Kidlets hence eventually the S4 :rofl:


kidlets.. :rofl: :bustingup ... i love it.

i think the s4 edge is in practicality, agreed. 4dr, avant option is nice when the woman demands a rock to give her carpel tunnel and the oven is open for buisness.

for average drivers (not saying you are, not a :flame: .. just talking in generalities  ) and drivers not used to driving rwd in inclement weather, i thingk your right that awd is an andvantage.

but, to people used to rwd, snow tires and the stability control on the m3 make it very sure footed in the snow, without the over-confidence that an awd system sometimes instills.

regardless, bmw should at least offer the 4dr m3 with the e90. 3 series 4dr look great and have the same weight/weight distribution as the coupes. so performance would be equivalent.

kidlets...


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

kevjandon said:


> Since the debate is on, I think it really comes down to if you want:
> 
> two doors Vs. 4 doors.
> and
> ...


Need more doors? Instead of going to Audi I'd just add 2 to the number '3'....as in M3 --> M5


----------



## kevjandon (Oct 6, 2004)

jetstream23 said:


> Need more doors? Instead of going to Audi I'd just add 2 to the number '3'....as in M3 --> M5


Now there is a good video.

New M5 Vs. Audi RS6. :thumbup:


----------

